# Tips on what to you use



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm planning on making a flashy intro to my videos on Youtube. I've tried using Macromedia Flash MX 2004 but it's kinda old. Any tips on what software to use, and if so can you provide a tutorial? Thanks!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 26, 2009)

Flash CS3?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Flash CS3?


Easy to use, or will it take a couple of weeks to practice...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Burnedmagix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno about Flash CS3, but I tried CS4 and I couldn't even make something.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Flash CS3


----------

